# Frage zur Gabeleinbauhöhe Ramones



## [FW] FLO (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
der alte Ramones Rahmen von 2010-2012 ist ja laut Commencal Website für Gabeln von 510 bis 535mm Einbauhöhe konzipiert. Wie muss ich diese Werte verstehen? Wird es gefährlich, wenn ich eine längere Gabel einbaue? Wir die Hebelwirkung zu groß? Oder sind das eher Richtwerte für die Geometrie?

Ich hätte nämlich eine alte Marzocchi Gabel mit 538,5mm, das wäre 3,5mm darüber. Die würde ich eigentlich gerne einbauen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wir sehen da keine Bedenken - einbauen, fahren, glücklich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (8. Dezember 2012)

Cool, danke für die Info!


----------

